# ain't goin' down' on brokeback mountain...



## david henman

...haven't been able to find the back story to this recording, but given willie nelson's intelligence and history, i have to assume he's mocking the stereotype.

otherwise, wtf?


----------



## bagpipe

Yeah, I love Wellie Nelsons music but I had the exact same thought when I heard it. I initially liked the chorus ("That shit ain't right etc") before listening to the lyrics. Hopefully its tongue in cheek. There's some comments on it in this review - the reviewer doesn't seem to impressed either:

Album Review: Willie Nelson--Lost Highway - Americana and roots music - No Depression


----------



## cheezyridr

only willie _really_ knows what's goin on inside his head. but i do know several real life cowboys. one is a world record holder and rodeo champion. i know where they stand on the concept that there could be such a thing as a gay cowboy. if willie's take on the subject is the same as theirs, then both songs say the same thing. wether or not one agrees with the cultural nuances of a given segment of the population (people of a certain group wether that be geographic, age related or whatever) is imaterial. some folks are quick to tell everyone how tolerant they are, up until they run across a belief that doesn't line up with theirs. some folks tell their opinion straight out and let the chips fall where they may. 
some might even interpret the songs intentional ambiguity as a metaphor.


----------



## david henman

...i think we're all well aware that there is a segment of the population that views gays as inferior/less-than-human/second-class-citizens. heck, for that matter, there are still many who view non-whites, non-christians and non-americans with the same delusional sense of superiority, and call it simply a "matter of opinion".
i tend to hold willie to a higher standard. if i'm wrong, well, what can i say. he's an ignorant ass. 
but if its true that he's mocking the sterotype, then the joke is on those lining up to applaud willie for "speaking his mind" and "having the courage to stand up for his beliefs".


----------



## bagpipe

This is the song in question:

[YOUTUBE]pG9hCSUckCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ajcoholic

david henman said:


> ...haven't been able to find the back story to this recording, but given willie nelson's intelligence and history, i have to assume he's mocking the stereotype.
> 
> otherwise, wtf?


On the Wikipedia of WIllie Nelson, this is down near the bottom...

"Nelson released the song "Cowboys Are Frequently, Secretly Fond of Each Other", a song promoting the awareness and acceptance of homosexuality, in reference to gay cowboys, as a digital single through the iTunes Music Store on Valentine's Day 2006, shortly after the release of the film Brokeback Mountain. The song was encouraged by Nelson's tour manager and close friend David Anderson, who said "This song obviously has special meaning to me in more ways than one. I want people to know more than anything—gay, straight, whatever—just how cool Willie is and … his way of thinking, his tolerance, everything about him."[20] Regarding the song, Nelson quoted "The song's been in the closet for 20 years. The timing's right for it to come out. I'm just opening the door."

That would seem to imply that he is supportive of same-sex rights, would it not?

Guess only Willie himself could answer that for sure.

AJC


----------



## six-string

i think the song is worth a chuckle.


----------



## david henman

six-string said:


> i think the song is worth a chuckle.


...if he is mocking the ignorant, absolutely. in fact, in that context, its hilarious.

on the other hand, if the song is a celebration of hatred and discrimination, i don't see how that could possibly be funny.


----------



## Rugburn

I don't know Willie personally, but IMHO he wouldn't be party to ANY "celebration of hatred and descrimination". Listening to the song, it's pretty clear that it's meant as a joke. There's a voice over at the end of Willie's solo commenting on the last note being "a might queer". This doesn't strike me as something to be taken seriously.

Shawn.


----------



## david henman

Rugburn said:


> I don't know Willie personally, but IMHO he wouldn't be party to ANY "celebration of hatred and descrimination". Listening to the song, it's pretty clear that it's meant as a joke. There's a voice over at the end of Willie's solo commenting on the last note being "a might queer". This doesn't strike me as something to be taken seriously. Shawn.


...good point. i just can't picture willie as a homophobe.


----------



## shoretyus

david henman said:


> ...good point. i just can't picture willie as a homophobe.


Me either.. .. my exprience though is that them western types are homophobic.. to the max. We have a group of folks in our town start a wild west weekend event. Not my cup of tea,. We have also had an influx of gay couples move into town because of the cheap propety prices. Good folks all of them ( you play a tele your ok  ) ....

Me being a teaser and seeing how 'phobic the "Sherriff " is I keep tellng them that I was putting a Broke Back Mountian float in their parade and that I had contacted that Ontario Gay Rodeo Association. I haven't seen anydody that flustered in a long time. 

I just listened to the song and don't know what to think. Clever play on words.


----------



## six-string

david henman said:


> ...if he is mocking the ignorant, absolutely. in fact, in that context, its hilarious.
> 
> on the other hand, if the song is a celebration of hatred and discrimination, i don't see how that could possibly be funny.


well just my 2 cents, but i figure he is mocking a stereotype. 
and to me that is funny. and i'm pretty sure most of the gay folks i've ever met have enough of a sense of humour to see that too.
whether they are "cowboys" or not.
who knows, some of them might be firemen, or indian chiefs, or policemen or ....other members of the Village People?
okay, just kidding.


----------



## bolero

that song is obviously written for it's comedic value

if you get offended that easy get a sense of humour


----------



## fraser

well, i aint going down on brokeback mountain either. just saying.


----------



## david henman

bolero said:


> that song is obviously written for it's comedic value
> if you get offended that easy get a sense of humour



...in case you missed it or didn't bother reading it, i'll repeat what i wrote earlier: if the song is written for its comedic value, it is both brilliant and hilarious, and not in the least offensive.

otherwise, it is extremely offensive.


----------

